# Engine replacement costs?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I was curious if anyone has any thoughts on the cost of replacing the engine at a mechanic's shop.

I can price engines online; prices vary, but what would be a ballpark labour cost?

And does anything else need to be replaced when you put in a replacement engine?

Thanks!


----------



## Bmxrboy911 (Feb 6, 2009)

To my knowledge as long as its the same engine you shouldnt have to replace anything else. But i would wait till some one with a bit more knowledge on the subject chimes in haha


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

You have the price for the engine itself
Labor would prob be $2000 and up
And then the parts you need to and should replace (gets expensive)

If you know someone who has done it before and has free time I would talk to them because that would be the cheapest option


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

$2000 for labor where the hell do you live lol... if its an engine replacemen it is the exact same then you wouldnt have to change anything... down here is south florida their are shops that only specialize for an engine swaps they charge $800-$1200 on labor, they make their money on getting you the engine+tranny labor is just a plus... i do agree that if the engine is out replace what needs to be replaced you'll save yourself hundreds of dollars. hopefully this helps good luck on your car


----------



## bbeauchaine87408 (Jul 6, 2009)

*No good answer...*

I did my own this summer. I replaced the engine and all of the seals, belts, and a few hoses. Kept the tranny, radiator, CV joints, and everything else.

Total cost with a used engine was under $1,000.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

did you have a engine lift and garage to do all the stuff in?


----------



## bbeauchaine87408 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Yes to both*

I used my own garage and borrowed an engine hoist from a friend. Picked up a $60 engine stand at Harbor Freight just to save my back. Used a good low clearance floor jack to hold up the transmission while I pulled the engine, which in retrospect was a mistake - there's enough clearance to pull both out through the top even though Nissan recommends you drop both out the bottom.

No other special tools required. While I have always done my own repair work for the most part, this is the first time I ever fully replaced an engine. I was surprised at how smoothly it went -- except when a buddy stepped in a 2 gallon bucket of used motor oil. 

This was back in July. The cars runs smoother with better mileage and more power than ever before. The only sad part about the story is that it's due for emissions testing by the end of the month and a P0420 code threw just this week. Overall, the engine cost plus the $500 I paid for the car was money well spent as long as you count my time as basically worth minimum wage


----------



## CarAndDriver (Dec 18, 2007)

My friend's Aveo (ick I know) had it's engine replaced at 91K with a 51K motor. Total was about $2K for engine and labor.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Thnx everyone. Helpful data points.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I know I'm a little late chiming in here but I paid 350 for a motor on craigslist and 650 labor at a shop. I had one estimate for 3000 and one for 650. I would check around.


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

i got mine for around 800 with ave of 51k miles on it...like bbeauchaine87408 said you can pull the engine with the tranny out from the top if you clear most of the wireing and a few things it was a great feeling to easly take the whole engine out then take it apart and putting it back in with everything on it I did the labor my self with a friend since it wasnt our first time it only took us a month since we had jobs i ask a mechanic a friend of mine he said he will do it for 500 normaly it around 1000 hear in cal


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

different prices different ways of doing things... i really hope when ppl read this that they know how not to get robbed by these crooked mechanics... thanx guys


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Price depends by locations and who is doing the work. If you live in a city that has a lot of japanese mechanic shops then it's probably cheaper. Price over in Socal is roughly around $800-$1200 in labor. Try to make some friends in your car club so they can hook you up with mechanic friends.

When replacing engines there are a few options you need to think it over.

are you buying a used JDM Engine? I don't recommend this option unless you are looking for a temporary fix and want to gamble with not knowing exactly what you'll get. Ask them to show you a compression test.

are you get a used engine locally from a wreck? If you choose this option then you might want to repalce seals, gasket, etc.

are you buying a brand new motor from Nissan? My guess is that it'll cost anywhere from $2000-$3000 just the motor alone but this is the safest route and will ensure your car run another 100K miles if your mechanic do the job right.


----------



## swhite (Feb 5, 2021)

bbeauchaine87408 said:


> *No good answer...*
> 
> I did my own this summer. I replaced the engine and all of the seals, belts, and a few hoses. Kept the tranny, radiator, CV joints, and everything else.
> 
> Total cost with a used engine was under $1,000.


What's your address, I am on my way now. The dealer said it;s going to be 14K?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, that was only 11 years ago...so there's that...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

jdg said:


> Well, that was only 11 years ago...so there's that...


 Just in case anyone is still reading, Motor quotes 10.5 hours for a '99 Sentra GXE with P/S and A/C.


----------

